# rear output shaft seal



## Kyle S (May 19, 2017)

I have a stock 06 gto Manual transmission. I blew the rear output shaft seal. I damaged the metal shield that goes around the driveshaft and inside the seal. It has a few bumps. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

So what you are calling the "metal shield" is the tailshaft bushing. I'm actually dealing with the same thing. My 1 piece driveshaft vibrating at high speed ate up my bushing and wore out the seal. Trans is now leaking out of the tailshaft.

You can pop the output shaft seal out with a flat head screw driver once the driveshaft it out. Trying to press it back in is tricky but you can do it without the need for specialized tools. The metal bushing is harder as you need output shaft bushing tool or the formal name "Universal transmission extension housing bushing tool". 

Here's a link to the tool: (*edit* this is an example of the tool... not the one for our specific t-56)
Save on ATEC Trans Tool T-0160-A at USA Tool Warehouse Automotive Tools 

This will allow you to pull the bushing and get it back in properly.

What I'm doing is removing the tailshaft and bringing it to a transmission shop to replace the metal bushing and the seal. They did say it would be around $100 to bring the car in and have them do everything. But I have to put another driveshaft in it anyways and tighten the shifter bolts on my MGW-P, so it's not too much harder at that point for me to pull the tailshaft out. For your situation it may be easier just to drive it to a trans shop and have them fix it.


----------

